# ~ Fursona Personality Gifs ~



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

The name of the game is simple.
Post any moodboard gif - with the goal of that gif representing an aspect of your Fursona's personality in some way.

I'll start us off ~


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> View attachment 107916


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

how long until i find one to relate to?


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> how long until i find one to relate to?



You keep looking until you find one.


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 22, 2021)

AndyG8100 said:


>


this is actual real life footage of me taking a shot of anything


----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Apr 22, 2021)

welp


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

Raever said:


> View attachment 107912


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> welp
> View attachment 107961


me


----------



## Raever (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Hanz Britches (May 17, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


#me


----------

